# Is HBO adding any new HD channels any time soon?



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

HBO charges the highest premium of all the movie channels, and I'm seriously thinking of dropping them. But before I do, I wanted to be more informed and ask here first if anyone knew of HBO's future HD plans? I mean, for charging the most, they offer the least in terms of HD. Even Cinemax, which only has 3 channels in their package, offers as many HD channels as HBO. 

Will HBO2 and HBO2W, or HBO Signature, or any other HBO channels for that matter, be made available in HD soon? I thought I read somewhere awhile back that they might be expanding their HD lineup by spring of 2008, but spring is here, and I'm left wondering......


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad this got moved over here, where posts go to die it appears.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like your talking about DirecTV?

The rumor is that DirecTV will add more HD versions of the current HBO/MAX channels along with some new HD channels from both of those broadcasters ... once the new DirecTV-11 satellite goes live.

Just be patient.
Directv-11 just got launched into space 9 days ago.
The VERY EARLIEST you will see ANY channels from that bird is May.


----------



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

I was just poking around the HBO web site and for the first time I noticed that they have all but the Latin channels listed as available in HD. That wasn't the case a few days ago.

http://www.hbo.com/corpinfo/faq/hbohdfaq.shtml


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

HBO now offers HBO2 HD, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Family HD and HBO Zone HD. 

Not sure when or if Directv may carry these, however.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HMMM...


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Bsquared said:


> HBO now offers HBO2 HD, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Family HD and HBO Zone HD.
> 
> Not sure when or if Directv may carry these, however.


I believe it's when not if. Last year when HBO first announced all their channels would go HD, DirecTV also made an announcement about adding a certain number of them. (My guess would be those whose SD channels they currently carry, so no HBO Comedy HD, though who knows.) Personally, I don't see why they wouldn't add them once D11 is sending signals (assuming bandwidth is currently the issue and the channels mentioned are not "phantom" channels.) Their addition could only attract more HBO subscribers, which means more money for DirecTV.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> I believe it's when not if. Last year when HBO first announced all their channels would go HD, DirecTV also made an announcement about adding a certain number of them. (My guess would be those whose SD channels they currently carry, so no HBO Comedy HD, though who knows.) Personally, I don't see why they wouldn't add them once D11 is sending signals (assuming bandwidth is currently the issue and the channels mentioned are not "phantom" channels.) Their addition could only attract more HBO subscribers, which means more money for DirecTV.


As I recall, that is correct. The announcement was that DirecTV will carry the HD versions of the channels it carries in SD.

However, judging by the fact that they are now carrying a Starz HD channel or two that they do not carry in SD, maybe they'll add all the HD. That'd be nice...


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I want the Encore channels in HD over HBO   

of course the Enchore people would have to start broadcasting them in HD
but I'd get both if all the channels were HD


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

What's the deal with HBO Comedy? Why doesn't DirecTv carry the whole suite?


----------

